# Where are the animals?



## Banned (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wondering who's an animal.

I'm a turtle.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2008)

This place does seem like a pet forum sometimes 

I'm a yellow tie being modeled by a cat


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a teddy bear masquerading as a grizzly.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a bird


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 29, 2008)

Err I guess I'm a Monkey?....or a Munch?....or both?


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a sparrow who wants to be a condor.

Thanks Daniel...I had you pegged as a ferret.


----------



## Mari (Oct 29, 2008)

> I'm a yellow tie being modeled by a cat



:rofl:

I am just me but I suppose I could be a crowned crane or as it is sometimes called a 'Phyllis Diller' bird as that is what my hair looks like in the morning and she is my hero(ine)? :noidea: Mari


----------



## Meggylou (Oct 29, 2008)

MonkeyMunch said:


> Err I guess I'm a Monkey?....or a Munch?....or both?



*ahem* I do believe you would be referred to as an ape, with the species being orangutan.. :rolling:

me, I'm a human..we're pretty animalistic. in fact we are part of the family of great apes
:ladybug:


----------



## white page (Oct 29, 2008)

at the moment I'm a beetle on its back waving all its legs frantically in the air  , waiting for some one to turn me over the right way up :ladybug:


----------



## Meg (Oct 29, 2008)

My husband calls me 'bunny'.  I suppose I could be a rabbit - vegetarian, small, jump at loud noises, fond of cuddles.  

Not too furry, though


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a cat.


----------



## Banned (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my...this thread has gone in a direction I never imagined...


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe a good direction Turtle, a less serious one


----------



## Mari (Oct 29, 2008)

:wasntme:


----------



## Meggylou (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd say it wasn't me either, but I"d be lying.

I'm not sure what animal I'd be. Something weird, and odd. But funny in a cute ugly way. Maybe an AiAi, or a bush baby, I'm definitely something like that.


----------

